# Is anyone 100% sure of their type?



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone on here actually know their type and functions for certain?
Like, beyond the shadow of a doubt? 100% sure?

If so, what's your type - and have you always known, or did PerC peeps lead you there?


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> Does anyone on here actually know their type and functions for certain?
> Like, beyond the shadow of a doubt? 100% sure?
> 
> If so, what's your type - and have you always known, or did PerC peeps lead you there?


Yes I'm certain that my type is INTJ. I found out when I did a test in a book and then read the description which seemed to match me almost perfectly. Later as I learned about the functions it confirmed my type.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

robert666 said:


> Yes I'm certain that my type is INTJ. I found out when I did a test in a book and then read the description which seemed to match me almost perfectly. Later as I learned about the functions it confirmed my type.


 Awesome, good for you! Have you ever second guessed it?


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes! I finally am 100% sure!

I have made many people their heads driving crazy, but I am INFP and sticking to it!

There's no point for denial anymore.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Evidently, no. You see people changing their MBTI like socks (especially on PerC). 
I've had only one pair so far: ISTJ, but I changed into unknown, which fits me better.


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> Awesome, good for you! Have you ever second guessed it?


No, I've had no reason to doubt it. All the letters and functions fit perfectly.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am pretty sure I am an INTJ, but not 100%. I have considered other possibilities in the past, including ENTJ, ISTJ, and INTP, but none of those fit me as well as INTJ does.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Nowhere near it.

I can't shake this feeling that I'm an INTP though.

Can't pin-point it. It's what I got in my very first test (16personalities), and I can't tell if ever since then I've been in some kinda of personality type denial mode or something.

There's something about it that feels like me, and for some reason.. it's like I block it out.
I read descriptors on all the types and skip INTP. 
Its kinda as if I don't _want _to be an INTP. Not smart enough.


----------



## Tamehagane (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, not gonna lie I'm 100% sure.

Occasionally I've wondered if I'm either ENTP or INTJ, but a preponderance of evidence says INTP.

I'm much more confident in self-typing via literature than quizzes or outside input, but since they all agree with one another I consider it settled. 
Lel

Edit: Okay, 99.99% just in case.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Tamehagane said:


> Yeah, not gonna lie I'm 100% sure.
> 
> Occasionally I've wondered if I'm either ENTP or INTJ, but a preponderance of evidence says INTP.
> 
> I'm much more confident in self-typing via literature than quizzes or outside input, but since they all agree with one another I consider it settled. Lel


That's great! Giving us hope!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Tamehagane said:


> Edit: Okay, 99.99% just in case.


Haha, right!?!  That 0.01% is what keeps us interested though!


----------



## Salmon (Jun 2, 2017)

I pondered about it for a few years, but this set me straight beyond any reasonable doubt—a little gem from just before the turn of the millennia: INTP Profile
There are chunks from this I flat-out reject personally, but it gets the whole picture right. It also got me into Shostakovich.

My INTPitude is not "water is wet" level, but it's close.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Salmon said:


> I pondered about it for a few years, but this set me straight beyond any reasonable doubt—a little gem from just before the turn of the millennia: INTP Profile
> There are chunks from this I flat-out reject personally, but it gets the whole picture right. It also got me into Shostakovich.
> 
> My INTPitude is not "water is wet" level, but it's close.


Christ, that link is exactly me.
Actually laughed IRL at some parts due to its accuracy. 
I've got some shit to sort out then.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes. Quite.

One or two of my functions my nit be dead-center but I am certain of those letters.


----------



## Salmon (Jun 2, 2017)

Turi said:


> Christ, that link is exactly me.
> Actually laughed IRL at some parts due to its accuracy.
> I've got some shit to sort out then.


Yes. Pay extra attention to the Fe section; I know this helped me mature as a person.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm so sure, I consider it a fact, like 2+2=4.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

Sure im certain..... if we assume mbti is even valid.

I mean its a good system and all, but there's a degree of individualization that prevents typing people or labeling them in any way from ever being a 100% completely practical system.

Even Carl Jung believed in secondary types and there's a whole stray of different theories behind all that bullshit.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Nothing is certain in this life. 

It's the best fit - so I go with it. Haven't found evidence against my typing yet and I've been dabbling with MBTI for more than 15 years. But I wouldn't say I'm the textbook INTP, I don't think anyone is tbh. Maybe further refinement of the types would give more accurate results, but I believe in simplicity and MBTI works. In my opinion MBTI + enneagram give you the best understanding of yourself/type.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Salmon said:


> Yes. Pay extra attention to the Fe section; I know this helped me mature as a person.


Yeah the whole thing is bang on.
Fe decisions you come to regret.. geez. Yeah.
Didn't realise this was an INTP thing.
Thought that would be higher Fe.


Extremely accurate. So is this:
Perfect partner for an INTP – Alan's Journey

Right in the feels.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I am pretty sure. Although I guess, if you'd ask other people, they'd only be sure about me having aux. extroverted intuition. Nobody questions that my head is always in the clouds.

The issue is more with my introverted thinking. I have an INTJ friend for example who usually "accuses" me of being overly "moralic". Others claim I *have* to be a very sensitive, emotional soul because of the music I'm making. Well, maybe I am an introverted thinker with high morally standards and a sensitive, emotional soul


----------



## Ickenham (Jul 30, 2017)

No. The first two times when I took the test the result was INTJ. I took the test few times later, result was INFJ. Took the test yesterday, result was ISFJ. Now I stick to type unknown.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

robert666 said:


> Ah..... but how curious? If you were granted this ability right now, how eager would you be to go to this other dimension? Would you be "captivated", "bewitched", "obsessed" with going to check out this place? If you truly had this ability right now would anything or anyone be able to prevent you from using it?


At the time you described it, I was that curious - not much would get in my way. But now I could take it or leave it! I'm having fun outside today though, so nothing else sounds more interesting...


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> At the time you described it, I was that curious - not much would get in my way. But now I could take it or leave it! I'm having fun outside today though, so nothing else sounds more interesting...


My question was not so much about this exact moment, so what would your level of interest be in general. Would it have the same appeal as those untasted tastes and unvisited places?


----------



## roseflower217 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope...  Which is both fun to try and figure out and frustrating.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, here is my journey. 

So I came here to figure it out for a long time period, because when I first tested, I scored INFJ. I wasn't really sure if that was accurate, because I never really saw myself as a feeler. I came here to find out for myself on a more personal level, and even went to Typology central as well. I remember so far I've been thought to be ESFP, ISFP, ENFP, INFP, or ISTP as well. However, the more I learned about Se, the less I was able to confirm how much it suited me. I was doing my own studying for a while at this rate, and for the longest I had avoided researching some of the more rare personality types: INTJ or INFJ. Yes, I saw they were rare and concluded they were probably the least likely. It wasn't until I finally started to research two of them I confirmed what I always thought: I was definitely not INTJ. INFJ on the other hand, the more I started to research it, the more is began to make sense. There was a point where I had almost given up my research of it, because it seemed hopeless for me to pin down my personality, because I adjusted it to other people. 

So to answer your question, yes. I finally found that personality type where I can look at it and say "Yeah, that's me."


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

robert666 said:


> My question was not so much about this exact moment, so what would your level of interest be in general. Would it have the same appeal as those untasted tastes and unvisited places?


I'm going to go with no, it wouldn't have the same appeal as the untasted/unvisited places.


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> I'm going to go with no, it wouldn't have the same appeal as the untasted/unvisited places.


So what did you mean by this?



> At the time you described it, I was that curious - *not much would get in my way*.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

robert666 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to go with no, it wouldn't have the same appeal as the untasted/unvisited places.
> ...


You see, that's a big part of it too - I was super interested for like 3hours... and now I've lost interest as I got swept away by other interesting things in life... I would be more likely to have gone impulsively, at least for the first time. So maybe captivated and bewitched were too intense of words to use, though I definitely did feel that way, just briefly...


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> You see, that's a big part of it too - I was super interested for like 3hours... and now I've lost interest as I got swept away by other interesting things in life... I would be more likely to have gone impulsively, at least for the first time. So maybe captivated and bewitched were too intense of words to use, though I definitely did feel that way, just briefly...


Are you saying that now you would not use those words in your original quote below?


> That which is uncertain or unknown to me completely *captivates* me. I'd say it *bewitches* me, which can be positive (inspiring, something to live for - a thirst to attempt quenching) or negative (obsessively wanting to absorb and discover every tidbit, trying to make the uncertain become certain to me so I can feel that I've tackled my task and can move on).


So you get very interested in things but only until something else interesting comes along?


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

robert666 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > You see, that's a big part of it too - I was super interested for like 3hours... and now I've lost interest as I got swept away by other interesting things in life... I would be more likely to have gone impulsively, at least for the first time. So maybe captivated and bewitched were too intense of words to use, though I definitely did feel that way, just briefly...
> ...


Short term: captivated and bewitched.
As soon as I get distracted (especially by something more interesting), Yes... I can't even recall why I was so fascinated at the time. By the way, I do and will contradict myself a lot...


----------



## Enfpcs (Aug 5, 2017)

I get ENFP, everytime I retest, but of course sometimes I have doubts, but that is because you most likely won't fully fit into one of these categories.. everybody has their own quirks and pet peeves or preferences that come out sometimes.. i think.


----------



## robert666 (Mar 18, 2015)

daffodil said:


> Short term: captivated and bewitched.
> As soon as I get distracted (especially by something more interesting), Yes... I can't even recall why I was so fascinated at the time. By the way, I do and will contradict myself a lot...


Ok so your interest in anything, including tastes, places or other dimensions is short term, depending on what new and more interesting thing comes along.

My main reason for asking these questions was to point out something to you. This personality trait that you have which makes you thirst for the unknown or novel is a very strong part of your personality, and if you were to go with cognitive functions it should be explained by your strongest function, which would give you a better understanding of your personality type. But you have explained it as being both N and S. Here's the original quote:


> Probably, haha. Though it feels like N and S (or Ne, or Se+Ni) depending on what is captivating me. For example, I also want to taste everything I haven't yet tasted and re-taste things I've already enjoyed, go everywhere I haven't and revisit awesome places I've been to, experience passions that I have yet to, to feel that wonderful feeling again. I'm thirsty in general, no just for ideas/knowledge.


So you've labeled your interest in tastes and places as having to do with S, while ideas and knowledge you have labeled with N. You are doing this labeling based simply on looking at surface behaviour. Someone else who might believe that Si has to do with nostalgia might claim that your interest in re-tasting and re-visiting is Si. One could also argue that since you want to feel those wonderful feelings that this has to do with F. So by looking only at surface behaviour one could associate this personality trait of yours with all sorts of different functions or letters.

This is the reason that I set up the other dimensional scenario and asked if you were interested in it. Since you are interested in it as you are in tastes and places, it demonstrates that this trait cannot be viewed simply in terms of something that is physical or about knowledge. This is because this other dimension does not have anything physical or mental, so you can't use those characteristics to label it. You'll need to look for a common thread in your interest in tastes, places, ideas, and this other dimension if you are going to be able to label this personality trait with a single cognitive function.


----------



## Kinakim (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm a hundred percent sure of my own type without any shadow of a doubt. Which, in my standards, means that even when I get into self-doubt, I can immediately pull myself out of it because it's that easy and obvious. Too logical for an INFP? U wut m8? I've yet to see, in real life, an INFP that contradicts the common characteristics I've found in myself about them, and I'm certain that I'm dominant Fi. I'd land INFP no matter what questionnaire I'd answer (type tests are trite to fully rely on; I'd think I'm any ITXP type if I based myself off of them). I'm pretty sure everybody should be able to correctly type me in face of my answers. Yes, this is my level of confidence right here. It's that abnormally high. I mean, if you can somehow debunk my own typing, I'm all ears, but there's no way I'm not INFP. 

Fite me


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I'm 100% sure that i am STFU


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm 100% sure that i am STFU


OMG Te users can be like wow that is so true, its the same type it says in his sig!
CONFIRMED.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Turi said:


> OMG Te users can be like wow that is so true, its the same type it says in his sig!
> CONFIRMED.


So I'm a Te user? 

Sometimes I'm also wondering if I could be an entj xD


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Grabbing a quote from another user and post on here - this is what it feels like to be inside my head. 



Kaioken said:


> Being NP makes you want to have or do everything without actually knowing what's you really want or need.
> In my experience, it's an endless quest for something you want and yet don't know anything about for now.


I'm very happy, but never content to leave it at that, I'm always seeking something else, but never really know what and even when I have great experiences that leave me very satisfied, I wake up the next morning craving more or different, and it's really hard to even wrap my own mind around what it is I'm wanting for, much less to explain it. It's like that feeling when you want chocolate, but there is no chocolate in the house, so you taste test everything in your house and nothing can really satisfy that particular yearning, but are satisfying and filling none the less. But as soon as your appetite returns, you're wanting that chocolate still...

... it's like a mental/emotional chocolate with some physical desire mixed in. Not just actual chocolate, although the above simile comes from a frequent experience of mine regarding actual chocolate. But that's irrelevant.



robert666 said:


> This is the reason that I set up the other dimensional scenario and asked if you were interested in it. Since you are interested in it as you are in tastes and places, it demonstrates that this trait cannot be viewed simply in terms of something that is physical or about knowledge. This is because this other dimension does not have anything physical or mental, so you can't use those characteristics to label it. You'll need to look for a common thread in your interest in tastes, places, ideas, and this other dimension if you are going to be able to label this personality trait with a single cognitive function.


Thanks for trying to help! And for confirming that I'm not very clear on it all. Ne seems to encompass all that, somehow. Yet, so many people see me as Fe, and I just don't see myself as ESFJ or ENTP. And SJ and T types have been the only ones I've ruled out with any confidence, haha. P.S., if everyone had evaluated me as ENFP from day one, I would have believed them. But lots see me as Fe dominant...

Since I'm having fun this weekend, I'm fine be undefined! When I get bored, my mind goes back to "Why can't I figure out my type?!?!" And that plus being online makes me kind of cranky and I feel obsessed and frustrated, which isn't my best self. So I repeatedly come to no conclusion and then say "nope, I think I'm an ENFP and I am happy with that!" And disappear for several months, until I get sick or feel isolated and turn to the internet and, woohoo, here I am again, haha. Michael Pierce's ENFP video is quite fitting most of the time, as are some aspects of the INFP video. But PerC people in particular tend to see me as FJ. If PerC didn't exist I'd just be a NFP!

Anyway, thanks so much for trying to help and for spending time on me!!


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

daffodil said:


> Thanks for trying to help! And for confirming that I'm not very clear on it all. Ne seems to encompass all that, somehow. Yet, so many people see me as Fe, and I just don't see myself as ESFJ or ENTP. And SJ and T types have been the only ones I've ruled out with any confidence, haha. P.S., if everyone had evaluated me as ENFP from day one, I would have believed them. But lots see me as Fe dominant...
> 
> Anyway, thanks for trying to help.
> 
> Since I'm having fun this weekend, I'm fine be undefined! When I get bored, my mind goes back to "Why can't I figure out my type?!?!" And that plus being online makes me kind of cranky and I feel obsessed and frustrated, which isn't my best self. So I repeatedly come to no conclusion and then say "nope, I think I'm an ENFP and I am happy with that!" And disappear for several months, until I get sick or feel isolated and turn to the internet and, woohoo, here I am again, haha. Michael Pierce's ENFP video is quite fitting most of the time, as are some aspects of the INFP video. But PerC people in particular tend to see me as FJ. If PerC didn't exist I'd just be a NFP!


I guess if you really want to know for sure, you should investigate the whole mbti thing by yourself and assess your personality, since you are the one who knows best, or take an official typing somewhere. people here can be wrong too, I was firstly typed as an ESFJ, but after indulging into cognitive functions I realised it wasn't me at all. though arguments of a person who typed me were reaaally convincing.
good luck with discovering yourself!


----------



## daffodil (Apr 21, 2016)

Clockheart said:


> I guess if you really want to know for sure, you should investigate the whole mbti thing by yourself and assess your personality, since you are the one who knows best, or take an official typing somewhere. people here can be wrong too, I was firstly typed as an ESFJ, but after indulging into cognitive functions I realised it wasn't me at all. though arguments of a person who typed me were reaaally convincing.
> good luck with discovering yourself!


Thank you! I think you're right 
What type are you?


----------



## Clockheart (Jun 17, 2016)

daffodil said:


> Thank you! I think you're right
> What type are you?


ESFP apparently
and probably IEE in socionics, could be EIE


----------

